# QtWeb Browser not working on FreeBSD



## nickednamed (Jun 28, 2012)

This isn't actually about a port as such, but I don't know where else to put this post, so if it needs to be moved, so be it.

I was using PC-BSD, which I really like, but upon reading the advice I here decided to go back to FreeBSD to learn "the basics" as it were. On PC-BSD I was using QtWeb Browser without any problems, but I can't get it to run on FreeBSD despite following the exact same procedure: Download -> unzip -> make executable -> use! I just get an error message that the file is not executable (despite *ls -l* saying otherwise).

Does anyone know why I can't use it on FreeBSD?

Sorry for the lack of links, etc, but I am "forced" to write this through Elinks


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you show the error message(s) and the file permissions?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a linux executable so you will need to have at least emulators/linux_base-f10 installed and perhaps more.


----------



## nickednamed (Jun 29, 2012)

So the QtWeb website lists PC-BSD as a supported platform because it ships with the emulators/linux_base-f10 port.

That's a shame because installing that defeats the purpose of a lightweight, self-contained executable. Browsers are really the only graphical application which I use so I would love to avoid installing a load of unnecessary programs.

Does anyone know of a similar, self-contained or statically compiled browser witha similar feature set? Or should I just get onto the QtWeb forum and start begging for FreeBSD support? 

Looks like it's back to www/elinks/and www/links/for me.


----------

